# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  Top 5 phần mềm máy khắc laser hiệu quả nhất

## xuanbachk54

Em có viết 5 phần mềm về máy khắc laser cho các bác. link tải phần mềm xuống em để ở dưới.
https: //maykhac . vn/phan-mem-may-khac-laser/
Vì forum ko cho gắn link nên các bác chịu khó copy rồi mở ra nhé.

1. Corel* X3 Là một trong những phần mềm làm máy khắc* chuyên nghiệp.


Corel Pro X3 mang đến cho bạn nhiều công cụ chỉnh sửa theo phong cách rất chuyên nghiệp.

Màn hình khởi động gồm các mục tượng trưng cho các phần mềm được tích hợp trong Corel Video Studio.

----------


## anhcos

Bác cho mình hỏi, mấy phần mềm trên khi xuất ra file chạy máy thì chỉ chạy được trên những máy nào đó thôi chứ k fai máy nào cũng được phải k?

Link phần mềm của bác sao thấy phần mềm từ số 2 đến 5 lại k có soft như trên hình trong bài viêt vậy?

----------


## nnk

> Bác cho mình hỏi, mấy phần mềm trên khi xuất ra file chạy máy thì chỉ chạy được trên những máy nào đó thôi chứ k fai máy nào cũng được phải k?
> 
> Link phần mềm của bác sao thấy phần mềm từ số 2 đến 5 lại k có soft như trên hình trong bài viêt vậy?


quảng cáo trá hình thôi, corel là phần mềm thiết kế, có chạy máy láer đâu, muốn chạy thì phải đi theo phần mềm của máy
còn cái thứ 2 - 5 không có link là tại nó là phần mềm theo máy hoặc phần mềm thương mại, theo máy thì phải có bo mạch tương thích mới chạy, còn thương mại thì phải mua mới có phần mềm

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Mấy cái soft như es mark thấy hay quá mà tìm trên mạng k có link luôn. Bác có soft nào mới gần đây k cho mình cái link luôn với. Pm nào đọc dc file corel là tuyệt nhất.

----------


## xuanbachk54

> quảng cáo trá hình thôi, corel là phần mềm thiết kế, có chạy máy láer đâu, muốn chạy thì phải đi theo phần mềm của máy
> còn cái thứ 2 - 5 không có link là tại nó là phần mềm theo máy hoặc phần mềm thương mại, theo máy thì phải có bo mạch tương thích mới chạy, còn thương mại thì phải mua mới có phần mềm


em mà lừa các bác em làm chó nhé. 5 phần mềm máy khắc laser em xin của anh kỹ thuật bên em. chỉ có cái ảnh đầu tiên của corel x3 là không phải còn link của nó là chính xác 100%. 
Trong Bài viết em chỉ gắn có 2 link phần mềm thứ nhất và thứ 2.

----------


## anhcos

> em mà lừa các bác em làm chó nhé. 5 phần mềm máy khắc laser em xin của anh kỹ thuật bên em. chỉ có cái ảnh đầu tiên của corel x3 là không phải còn link của nó là chính xác 100%. 
> Trong Bài viết em chỉ gắn có 2 link phần mềm thứ nhất và thứ 2.


Cái link thứ 2 tải về nó k phải là phần mềm ES mark như cái hình trong bài viết đâu bác, mà nó ra pm gì cùa tàu.
Bác cho mình xin bản copy của ES mark với, sống chết thế nào cũng được, gởi giúp vào mail anhcos@gmail.com nhé. Tks.

----------


## thucncvt

> quảng cáo trá hình thôi, corel là phần mềm thiết kế, có chạy máy láer đâu, muốn chạy thì phải đi theo phần mềm của máy
> còn cái thứ 2 - 5 không có link là tại nó là phần mềm theo máy hoặc phần mềm thương mại, theo máy thì phải có bo mạch tương thích mới chạy, còn thương mại thì phải mua mới có phần mềm


Bác nói phải  chỉ là trá hình   , phần mềm đó  người đưa lên ,người đó cũng không phân biệt đâu là phần mềm điều khiển máy và đâu là phần mềm tạo file cho máy ,

----------

